# Eclipse auf Vista sehr langsam



## Layna (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo .
Ich habe mir vor knapp 2 wochen die aktuelle Eclipse auf meinen Windows-Vista-Laptop gezogen. Leider ist Eclipse teileweise SEHR langsam. Besonders die Wartezeit bis die Code-Vervollständigung sich regt ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, sehr lang. Alles andere hingegen funktioniert bei normalen geschwindigkeiten.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Das Eclipse keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde bricht stört mich an sich nicht, aber diese verzögerung ist echt nicht mehr im normalen Bereich...

Layna


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Juli 2007)

Hast du schon mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert? Der hat sich im Vergleich zu XP wesentlich verbessert und könnte dir evtl. helfen. Vielleicht hilft es auch die Oberfläche zu ändern. Also die von Windows. Das kannst du ebenfalls im Kompatibilitätsmodus von Vista tun. Diesen erreichst du über einen Rechtsklick auf die Exe von Eclipse oder eine Verknüpfung. Dort gehst du auf Kompatibilitätsmodus und kannst dort das gewünschte System und weitere Optionen wählen. Probiere als System einmal XP und deaktiviere die visuellen Designs.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. Juli 2007)

Hast du die eclipse Version 3.3 oder 3.2 installiert? Denn erst die 3.3 Version ist offiziel Vista 32bit tauglich (zu 64bit steht nichts)


----------

